# Solved: Forget password!



## sodumb (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,

I switched on MS Server 2003 machine. Suddenly, I forget the password!

How to recover or reset the password without reinstall it?

Thank you

SoDumb!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Requesting help with lost passwords is not allowed here. From the rules:



> Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## sodumb (Apr 21, 2009)

Forgive me for my ignorance. I didnt read term&condition when i sign up.

SoDumb


----------



## sodumb (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for reply. It is not needed because i have reinstalled it!

I have saved the password to keypass.

thank you

sodumb


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

You can mark the thread solved by clicking the mark solved button at the top of the page.


----------

